# Bild "Fälschen (Retuschieren)" mit Stempeln ohne erfolg



## DJ_Flashlight (12. Juni 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Folgendem bild

http://62.141.42.23/chili/shocky/Bilder/Auto.jpg

  Sieht so ja eigentlich ganz nett aus jedoch habe ich mal versucht das Auto weg zu retuschieren ich weiß das es möglich ist aber bekomme es leider nicht hin mit Stempeln, Persp. Stempeln, Reparieren usw.

  Es ist immer sehr auffällig das dort etwas verändert wurde.

  Nun also meine Frage an euch wie würdet ihr es machen?

  Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust das Ergebnis mit den jeweiligen Methoden zu Posten.


----------



## mreball (12. Juni 2007)

das Bild ist doch ganz witzig, ich würde es so lassen ;-) und zeig doch mal Dein Ergebnis, wie hast du das mit der Tür, den Schatten und den Blumenbeeten gelöst?


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (12. Juni 2007)

Das ist meine letzte version ... bzw. versuch 5 oder so ...

http://62.141.42.23/chili/shocky/Bilder/Auto1.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Juni 2007)

Ich habe zuerst das Bild ohne Auto angeklickt. Und wenn ich nicht später erfahren hätte das dort eines war....


Gute Arbeit.


Alex


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (13. Juni 2007)

naja ich denke da ist um einiges mehr drin schade das wir dafür anscheinend keine profis hier haben.


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (13. Juni 2007)

ich bin zwar auch kein profi, aber ich finde die wand zum beispiel noch ein wenig zu "sauber"! wenn man sich den rest der wand anschaut, sieht man, dass zB. schon der putz abbröckelt. Mach das auch mal zum Beispiel rechts neben der tür... ich denke dann siehts noch ein wenig echter aus!

MFG djjada


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juni 2007)

Hai,



DJ_Flashlight hat gesagt.:


> naja ich denke da ist um einiges mehr drin schade das wir dafür anscheinend keine profis hier haben.



 böse Worte !

.. aber wie djjada schon gesagt hat, die Wans und der Boden sind zu glatt. Beim Stempeln entsteht leicht ein "Weichzeichnungseffekt". Evtl. mit einem Pinsel und grossen Radius und geringer Deckkraft noch einmal darüber stempeln, oder über das "Gesamte" den Störungsfilter anwenden.



> Alexander Groß
> Ich habe zuerst das Bild ohne Auto angeklickt. Und wenn ich nicht später erfahren hätte das dort eines war....
> 
> Gute Arbeit.
> ...



Eigentlich kann ich dem aber nur zustimmen. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (13. Juni 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 
> 
> böse Worte !



Wieso ? wenn keiner Antwortet muß ich davon doch ausgehen


----------



## Michael Aringer (13. Juni 2007)

Grüß dich,

das wäre eine Aufgabe für den Vanishing-Point Filter ab Photoshop CS2. Damit kann man perspektivische Verzerrungen simulieren. Zudem würde ich für die Wand ein zweites Bild als Texturquelle nutzen und mit dem Healing-Brush Tool vom zweiten Referenzbild ein bisschen Struktur einfügen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (13. Juni 2007)

Michael Aringer hat gesagt.:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> das wäre eine Aufgabe für den Vanishing-Point Filter ab Photoshop CS2. Damit kann man perspektivische Verzerrungen simulieren. Zudem würde ich für die Wand ein zweites Bild als Texturquelle nutzen und mit dem Healing-Brush Tool vom zweiten Referenzbild ein bisschen Struktur einfügen.
> 
> Servus, Michael




Vanishing-Point Filter meinst du damit das perspektiven stempeln ? Also den Fluchtpunkt Filter? Wenn du den meinst damit ist ein Großteil der Wand entstanden...

Und das mit der 2en Textur ist garnicht so doof dadurch bekommt man sicher etwas abwechslung rein...


Edit: Ich muß mal wieder mein englisch auf trab bringen klar meinst du den Fluchtpunkt Filter ...


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Juni 2007)

DJ_Flashlight hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ? wenn keiner Antwortet muß ich davon doch ausgehen




Ich habe geantwortet. Du willst scheinbar nur das lesen was dir gerade passt. 
Na, viel Spass noch mit deinen "Profis"

Alex


----------



## Muster Max (13. Juni 2007)

So jetzt mal ne Antwort von einem Profi. Schaut stümperhaft aus!

mfg Muster Max

N.S.: Manche Leute fühlen sich anscheinend nur wohl wenn Sie
niedergemacht werden.


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (14. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn ich mir damit wahrscheinlich feinde mache aber ...

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ... ich habe eine einfache frage gestellt und zwar ob jemand tipps hat wie es evtl besser geht...

denn wenn mir jemand sagt das es toll aussieht hilft mir das nunmal nicht wirklich weiter ... ich weiß das es besser geht und dachte das ich mir hier tipps holen kann wie es djjada oder Michael Aringer z.B. auch gemacht hat.


Und das sich Alexander Groß jetzt so aufregt kann ich auch nicht verstehen ... wozu sind die smilies da wenn sie dann im satz ignoriert werden ?


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

> naja ich denke da ist um einiges mehr drin schade das wir dafür anscheinend keine profis hier haben.



Wo ist in diesem Beitrag von Dir ein smilie zu sehen der einem den Eindruck vermittelt das
diese von Dir getroffene Aussage ironisch gemeinten gewesen sein könnte?

Ich will hier jetzt wirklich keine Haarspalterei betreiben. Aber den Ton der hier derzeit herscht
hast Du Dir selbst zuzuschreiben. Hier bei Tutorials.de gibt es viele fachkundige, hilfsbereite
Menschen die ihre kostbare Freizeit Tag für Tag dafür opfern Hilfesuchenden Usern 
eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten und ihnen mit fachkundigem Rat zur Seite zu stehen.

Glaubst Du im ernst, daß jemand Dir bereitwillig weiterhilft wenn Du so pampig daherkommst?

mfg Muster Max


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (14. Juni 2007)

jo womit wir man beim guten alten thema ist wie lese ich einen forenbeitrag?

inzwischen wird ja zu 90% mit "ich lese alles negativ" überflogen...

ich verstehe nicht was an dem satz schlimm war aber ok ... kurze zeit später habe ich ja dann auch noch 



> Wieso ? wenn keiner Antwortet muß ich davon doch ausgehen



geschrieben...


naj ich will mich hier auch nicht streiten ... wenn noch jemand antwortet gut wem meine art nicht gefällt und nicht posten will der lässt es dann halt bleiben.


----------



## Muster Max (14. Juni 2007)

Gut, wie es scheint muß ich mich dann erst noch an Dich und Deine Art Dinge zu
sagen gewöhnen. Um dem Ganzen hier vielleicht wieder eine harmonischere Note
zu geben habe ich Dir hier mal ein Paar Dinge aufgezeigt, die mir "negativ" ins Auge
gefallen sind:

mfg Muster Max


----------

